# Honest Kitchen



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Anyone feed this food to their sensitive stomach and allergic chis?do you like it and which one have you tried with your dogs?


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

We love the Honest Kitchen at our house. We feed Thrive, Keen and have fed Embark. Currently we are doing Zeal - we just got our free 10lb box through their rewards program  I have a chi with bad allergies and he does great on THK - he mostly eats Preference topped with fresh meat but he's also doing good on the Zeal now. My other chi has a sensitive stomach and she tends to do great on Keen. For a sensitive stomach I would also recommend Thrive - it's the most basic and limited ingredient formula:
Dehydrated free-range chicken, organic fair-trade quinoa, sweet potatoes, spinach, parsley, organic kelp, rosemary, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate.
or Zeal - which is their most expensive formula but I've heard great reviews on it
Dehydrated white fish (line-caught Haddock, wild Whiting), sweet potatoes, eggs, organic coconut, organic alfalfa, apples, pumpkin, parsley, cabbage, bananas, wild Salmon, cranberries, garlic, rosemary, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I also feed it! I've tried just about all of them. My chi has severe allergies & does great on it. I also feed ZP & fresh raw!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

TinyTails said:


> We love the Honest Kitchen at our house. We feed Thrive, Keen and have fed Embark. Currently we are doing Zeal - we just got our free 10lb box through their rewards program  I have a chi with bad allergies and he does great on THK - he mostly eats Preference topped with fresh meat but he's also doing good on the Zeal now. My other chi has a sensitive stomach and she tends to do great on Keen. For a sensitive stomach I would also recommend Thrive - it's the most basic and limited ingredient formula:
> Dehydrated free-range chicken, organic fair-trade quinoa, sweet potatoes, spinach, parsley, organic kelp, rosemary, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate.
> or Zeal - which is their most expensive formula but I've heard great reviews on it
> Dehydrated white fish (line-caught Haddock, wild Whiting), sweet potatoes, eggs, organic coconut, organic alfalfa, apples, pumpkin, parsley, cabbage, bananas, wild Salmon, cranberries, garlic, rosemary, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate.


Nice who long does the box last and which size do you usually purchase?


----------

